

Why VCs Should Think More Like Warren Buffett - gatsby
http://rre.com/blog/why-vcs-should-think-more-warren-buffett

======
patrickk
_"Successful VCs have to both identify trends and determine the intrinsic
value of the business opportunities the trend gives rise to. Many can do the
former, fewer can do the latter."_

How are VCs supposed to determine the 'intrinsic value' of a startup? There's
no track record to go on!

According to the book 'Buffetology', part of Buffett's research involves
looking at earnings for 10+ years of any company he is thinking of investing
in.

[http://www.worldcat.org/search?qt=wikipedia&q=isbn:97806...](http://www.worldcat.org/search?qt=wikipedia&q=isbn:9780684848211)

For this reason I think this article is flawed as the author doesn't really
appear to know what value investing really entails.

